# Pantogram GS1501 VS Avance 1501C



## Impressdp (May 10, 2016)

We are brand new to the embroidery world. We job everything out right now and have decided to purchase an machine and keep the revenue for ourselves. So, we need machine recommendations. We've looked only and are talking with both Pantogram and ColDesi. Which machine is better??? Pantogram GS1501 VS Avance 1501C. Price points are basically the same for a single head machine. We plan on doing training with either company. Pantogram will require travel to FL and Col Desi to NJ, from PA. Any and all information is welcome!


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

The are the same machine just re-branded for each company as far as I can tell.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not another one of these threads. Sorry but this comes up all the time. Pantograms and Avance are RiComa private label machines made at the Tang factory. If you are in the market for a Chinese machine then I would suggest a Highland if that is the route you are going. I'm sending you a pm


----------



## ride22 (Aug 31, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> Not another one of these threads. Sorry but this comes up all the time. Pantograms and Avance are RiComa private label machines made at the Tang factory. If you are in the market for a Chinese machine then I would suggest a Highland if that is the route you are going. I'm sending you a pm


Being new as well, it would be neat if there were subforums for each of these brands, or a "sticky" at the top of this one. 

You are correct that there are several of these threads, and some of that could be eliminated by having that info available.


----------



## davidlphillips (Dec 10, 2018)

Impressdp said:


> We are brand new to the embroidery world. We job everything out right now and have decided to purchase an machine and keep the revenue for ourselves. So, we need machine recommendations. We've looked only and are talking with both Pantogram and ColDesi. Which machine is better??? Pantogram GS1501 VS Avance 1501C. Price points are basically the same for a single head machine. We plan on doing training with either company. Pantogram will require travel to FL and Col Desi to NJ, from PA. Any and all information is welcome!


They are exactly the same machine with a different name on it, don't let anyone tell you any different, I own one and know there is no difference.


----------

